# how the hell do i bleed the coolant system? 2.0 aba



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

i just did my water pump. had to flush my coolant. now i cannot bleed it! its driving me crazy. ive gone through 3 bottles of coolant! how do you bleed this thing??? and my fan also does not turn on! i think the fan switch is shot 


someone please help, i gotta finish this by the morning, and i have 2 last bottles of coolant to ply with, after i buy the fan switch and gas im flat broke!


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan J Reed has a nice web page. Go down near the bottom of this page and the
information will be there.

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/coolingmaint/index.htm


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

basically top it off with the engine off, then fire it up and start taking coolant. your car has that little hose from the head to the coolant tank right? or is it the one that comes off the top rad hose? either way, as long as that little line into the coolant tank is not plugged, the air should come right out. ive never really seen a VW with a hard to bleed cooling system.. pop that hose off the coolant tank and mane sure its not clogged. it will do what you are describing if the small line is clogged.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Slowly fill the res with the engine cold. Take it around the block several times, until it gets up to temp. Shut it down and let it cool. Top the res up when cold again. This has always worked with my ABAs.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

my car blows hot air, the fan will not turn on at operating temps. i hard wired the fan, the car still over heats. i have no more air bubbles in the res. its just steady, WTF is going on...... please help. all the coolant related sensors. 3 of them, have been replaced. 1 on rad, reaplced today, 2 on coolant hose. 1 replaced 2 months ago, the 4 pin replaced today. please help


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

What are the hose temps? Do you have flow? There should be a stream in the reservoir from that little hose (check when cold, obviously!)


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

....bubbles will rise to the highest point of the coolant system...if thats your coolant res your good...if not, while the engine is cold you need to take the upper radiator hose off the radiator, point it up to make it the highest point, start the engine and watch the bubbles in the system rise...topping off as necessary....when there are no more bubbles reconnect the hose


----------



## techie_420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea you shouldn't have to bleed it short of just running it and keeping it topped off, then check when cold again. Kinda sounds like a stuck thermostat. Like fl 2.0 said, check for a difference in hose temps. What's the temp gauge read?


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

i shut it off when it gets to the line after half way


----------



## techie_420 (Aug 31, 2010)

That's usually when my fans kick on, then they'll shut off again at the halfway mark. So will your fans turn on now that you replaced the switch on the radiator? And if so does it still overheat?


----------

